# Can you make it so that the tivo returns to where it was after an emergency alert?



## lcahlander (Feb 9, 2001)

Folks,

I design software systems for a living. It should be very easy to return a viewer to where they were after an emergency alert has occurred. Please make this simple fix!

Loren


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My Roamio units always return unless they were watching a recording. Many have complained about losing the playback, but the place in the recording is not lost.


----------



## StarlightLady (Sep 26, 2018)

My old TiVo Premiere never bothered me with any of those "tests of the emergency broadcast system". Because, of course, it's ONLY A TEST, so why would you bother me with it? But the new TiVo Bolt interrupts any recording I'm watching and forces me to sit through the test - all the way through, in both English and Spanish, TWICE. It's incredibly lame.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> My Roamio units always return unless they were watching a recording. Many have complained about losing the playback, but the place in the recording is not lost.


I have definitely been watching recordings I got jerked out of and had to fast forward from the beginning to get back to the point I was jerked out of it. Perhaps it works better now, but I've definitely seen it completely lose track in the past.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tomhorsley said:


> I have definitely been watching recordings I got jerked out of and had to fast forward from the beginning to get back to the point I was jerked out of it. Perhaps it works better now, but I've definitely seen it completely lose track in the past.


You have an EAS (or whatever it's called now) test on 10/3 at 2:18pm EDT. Set up some tests.

Nationwide EAS Test 9/20/18


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

StarlightLady said:


> My old TiVo Premiere never bothered me with any of those "tests of the emergency broadcast system". Because, of course, it's ONLY A TEST, so why would you bother me with it? But the new TiVo Bolt interrupts any recording I'm watching and forces me to sit through the test - all the way through, in both English and Spanish, TWICE. It's incredibly lame.


You should have had this happen on your Premiere too as it's been a requirement and our old S3's and Roamio do it (never had a Premiere).

Scott


----------

